

PyCon 2011 Call for Papers is open - jnoller
http://us.pycon.org/2011/speaker/proposals/

======
jnoller
The reason I posted this to HN is that I, and the other PyCon organizers
strongly encourage startups (especially ones involved in OSS) to submit talks.

The talks must be relevant to the Python community in general, but we strongly
encourage companies to join in. Additionally, if you've got some revenue, and
your company is looking for great exposure, I recommend being a sponsor, even
at a lower level!

